# Vwv Gs2000



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i notice from silverman's website that they no longer list the GS2000(6B) dated watch.has this been discontinued or are all forces now using the G10 non date?


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi diddy,

Noticed this myself, I would suggest that due to cutbacks in military spending, it would make sense to have one "General Service" watch, and phase out the more expensive GS2000.

Brian


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

diddy said:


> i notice from silverman's website that they no longer list the GS2000(6B) dated watch.has this been discontinued or are all forces now using the G10 non date?


Probably not enough stock to sell to civvies, the rest being in the sand pit. The battery hatch G10 watch was withdrawn from service years ago. The only watch you can draw from stores these days is the GS2000, still called the G10 watch by squaddies.


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

It is back on the Silvermans website.

Brian


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the older battery hatch model which I much prefer. A friend has a GS2000 it just not feel as solid to me.



himmelblau said:


> It is back on the Silvermans website.
> 
> Brian


----------

